# Vanna nother blonde joke?



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2010)

Replacing Vanna
By Comedy Central 

Q: Why is it so hard to replace Vanna White? 

A: They can't find another blonde who knows the whole alphabet.


----------



## Mari (Jan 11, 2010)

That was so good I can not even complain, anyway I think I know the whole alphabet.  Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not blond (or blonde) but I think I know most of it, too. Thank goodness they taught me the song as a child.


----------



## Mari (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually, I am not so blonde anymore either, maybe one day I will even get brave enough to post a photo in my album.  Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2010)

But would you be opening yourself up for gray jokes like those aimed at Steve and I?


----------



## Mari (Jan 11, 2010)

:rofl:


----------

